# Your longest continuous hours of Uber driving?



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

I'm reading on this forum as well as in Reddit/uber-drivers that some of us have marathon driving sessions.
Continuous shift hours of 10, 12 hours or more.

I usually hunt and pick, a few hours here, maybe another hour there, etc. the longest continuous run for me was only 6 hours through LA traffic and I was shot energy wise. I guess it depends on what part of the day you start the shift. Also after 12 + hours, wouldn't driver fatigue set in? 

I'm thinking of trying to stay online 8 PM to 8 AM this Sat into Sun.

What's the longest shift you guys/gals have pulled?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I drove from 9 AM until 9 PM this past Saturday, which included two trips greater than $50. I was completely wiped out afterwards.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Longest, 17 hours with a couple of half hour breaks. I've done a bunch of 12 hour shifts. When I do, I normally take the next day completely off.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

My longest was 8 hours. I typically drive 3-4 shifts at a time


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have put in 2 12 hour Saturdays. Definitely the best day to do it in my opinion. Sometimes the demand is there and its hard to stop. You think you will stop hours before but a couple fun customers and teases of surge keep you driving until your rump is sore.


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Friday and Saturday's I work 12 to 16 hours.. noon to 4 am.. just depends on how busy it is.. One weekend I had 72 rides in 2 days..


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

when I first started it was really exciting, the second week I did a 28 hours straight shift with small breaks in between for food and drinks. After the excitement wore off and saw how I really bring home any money after all the expenses, I usually do 12 hours shift but hardly work on the weekdays because it's totally not worth it. I mostly do it on the weekends but I put in some serious hours on those 3 days.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't drive for uber yet.

To the O.P.
In the transportation industry 10 to 12 hours is not a marathon.

As a taxi driver my longest hours was 52 hours, got in car 4am Friday got out of car 6am Sunday, I only sleep 3 hours from 3am sat till 6am sat after a drive to Las Vegas, I had to be back in time for a 11am LAX trip from riverside ca.

Longest hours without sleeping is about 37 hours.

The weekend is where the money is.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Driving tired is equivalent to driving drunk in terms of reaction time and stopping distance. Be smart people, this activity is risky enough with the insurance gaps and personal liability, don't make it any worse being a zombie behind the wheel.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

20 hours.... On a Friday, started 8AM till 4AM. I calculated I brought home a whooping $4.75 per hour.

Never again!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kids and Wife weren't gonna be home Sunday, so I decided id do an all-nighter Sat-Sun chasing the 20 job incentive. Used to be able to make 20+ hours easy in my old cab days. Now I'm a wreck. 

Thank goodness the typical UBER job is short and within city areas - a drive down the motorway would be a challenge to keep safe. 

I also had to stay up for a private job and to get to a car dealer 1st thing.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

It is these ridiculous continuos hours driving that made so many regulations for truck drivers, get some rest people.... Money ain't worth it if you are tired and kill someone....


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a feeling that in the near future, that for share riding there will be some sort of "maximum # of driving hours" enforcement put in place


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It takes more hours in L.A. to make what we did even 4 months ago.

I will do 12-16 hours on friday and Saturday to make what I used to in 9.

My weekly total number of hours is usually right at 40

Longest was 18 hours, 10am Sat to 4am Sun a few weeks ago.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I have a feeling that in the near future, that for share riding there will be some sort of "maximum # of driving hours" enforcement put in place


Already happening in a few markets that passed legislation around ride apps. Limiting driving to 12 hours.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Already happening in a few markets that passed legislation around ride apps. Limiting driving to 12 hours.


In Chicago 10 hours out of 24 is proposed. This applies to each person and each car as well. Lyft already enforces a 12 hours cumulative driver mode maximum which can only be reset after a consecutive 8 hours off, no matter how many days it takes.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I have a feeling that in the near future, that for share riding there will be some sort of "maximum # of driving hours" enforcement put in place


Yes, regulations are coming that way. And Lyft already has a time limit, after you reach the maximum number of hours you have to be offline for 8 hours. There is a reason for these limits, that is why in the truck industry they are strictly regulated and controlled.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

And of course people will run the hours out on one app and then start on the other app and that will make the government come up with some super expensive thing we will have to buy to be drivers because people always bend rules and eventually make things more expensive to do to make money....


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff212 said:


> And of course people will run the hours out on one app and then start on the other app and that will make the government come up with some super expensive thing we will have to buy to be drivers because people always bend rules and eventually make things more expensive to do to make money....


Would be very easy to do, just have 3rd party software monitor all rideshare apps logons and logoffs and/or driver's keep logs just like trucker's, when police pulls you over officer will ask for license, registration, insurance and log book.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

I hear that if you're driving after being awake for 18 hours, you have the reactions of someone who is on the drink-drive limit.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

getemtheresafely said:


> I have a feeling that in the near future, that for share riding there will be some sort of "maximum # of driving hours" enforcement put in place


Yes sure they will regulate in the future driving hours for cab and ride share drivers..


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> Yes sure they will regulate in the future driving hours for cab and ride share drivers..


Stop bumping two year old threads


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Stop bumping two year old threads


There's nothing wrong with bumping this trend this is a relevant Topic at any time,
when I first reply to this trend I was not yet driving Uber,

I will do around 24 hours occasionally, that's starting it around 4 a.m. on Friday
and not stopping till around 4 a.m. Saturday morning with a few half hour to an hour breaks and no sleep,

My weekend schedule using look something like this but it's not engraved in stone
4am Fri to 4am sat
8pm sat to 12noon sun

May keep working a little longer past noon,
or I may come back late Sunday evening, 
or I may not come back till around 2 a.m. Monday morning,
it just depends on how I feel,

I almost always take Tuesday and Wednesday off,
If my girlfriend wants to spend Sunday with me, I take Sunday and Monday off,
It just depends like I said my schedule is not engraved in stone.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I normally wouldnt mind but he has done it four times today. Its fine I guess 

You drive 24 hours? So unsafe, by then you are probably delirious.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> I normally wouldnt mind but he has done it four times today. Its fine I guess
> 
> You drive 24 hours? So unsafe, by then you are probably delirious.


To be honest now that I'm getting older yes it is hard to do, that's why I only occasionally do it on the weekend, back in my taxi days I would get in my car on Friday and not get back out of it until Monday.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SoCal_Uber said:


> I'm reading on this forum as well as in Reddit/uber-drivers that some of us have marathon driving sessions.
> Continuous shift hours of 10, 12 hours or more.
> 
> I usually hunt and pick, a few hours here, maybe another hour there, etc. the longest continuous run for me was only 6 hours through LA traffic and I was shot energy wise. I guess it depends on what part of the day you start the shift. Also after 12 + hours, wouldn't driver fatigue set in?
> ...


Anything over 12 hours is illegal 
At midnight,a new day starts.


----------

